# Cold feet?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't seem to find anything on cockatiel feet temperature. Sunny's little feet seemed a little cold this morning. I never noticed them being that way before. I'm assuming they should be warm? It's also cooling of weather-wise here. Although our house is warm, he was walking on the kitchen floor and the tiles were probably cool. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just keep an eye on it. It might be a sign of sickness if it were in conjunction with other symptoms, or if it were always present. But I have definitely picked up my birds and found them to have cold feet before, and it's usually just that they've been sitting still in a cooler spot. Typically their feet will warm up pretty quickly when they get more active/sit on us for a while.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks. I think I'm becoming a bird hypochondriac. In part because I'm new to tiels and in part because Sunny is 15 and not a young bird. I think it may be time to reschedule his check up that I postponed just to make sure he's fine.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL, I completely understand. I'm the one who's dragged my bird to the vet five times in the past eight weeks. 

I think getting a check up will be good, even if it only reassures you. Fifteen is a good age for a 'tiel, but it's not ancient. He could easily live another 5-10 years.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope so. It's funny- getting Sunny was not planned. As I think I explained before, we inherited him- literally. It's been a crash course in bird care but he is such a big part of our lives now that I can't imagine not having him with us. .


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You're doing a great job with him!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'm trying- and he seems happy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure he is. He's so lucky to have been inherited by someone who will love him. So many birds end up abandoned that way, it's good to see a happy ending!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If your bird's feet are always cold there might be a problem. If it's just once in a while it's normal. If the bird sat on something cold or got its feet wet, they will naturally cool off a bit.


----------

